# Do you have to wear a suit for an interview these days?



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2011)

I only ask as the only suit I have might not be suitable for an interview, so was wondering which was worse, a smart check shirt with ironed jeans and shoes, or a brown draylon 70s style suit, with light orange shirt and brown tie.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 11, 2011)

ouch


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2011)

What kinda job we talking?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 11, 2011)

Depends what job your going for doesn't it? I don't ware one, but I suspect you're applying for different jobs to me.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 11, 2011)

All depends what job you are interviewing for.

For some trad jobs I am applying for a suit is required, but I am also trying some new media type roles where I imagine turning up in a suit would be a fau pas.


----------



## silverfish (Nov 11, 2011)

Can you not wear your white disco number?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

I would always wear a suit and tie unless told not to.


----------



## zenie (Nov 11, 2011)

Go with the brown, let them know what they're in for


----------



## grit (Nov 11, 2011)

Suit all the way


----------



## zenie (Nov 11, 2011)

"Just be yourself" <----------worst advice for an interview EVER


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 11, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> I only ask as the only suit I have might not be suitable for an interview, so was wondering which was worse, a smart check shirt with ironed jeans and shoes, or a brown draylon 70s style suit, with light orange shirt and brown tie.


Yeah yeah yeah. I am sure the ironed jeans look is due to be released on the world. The combination of brown and orange is what really evokes the worst of the 70s. Yeravinalaff.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> What kinda job we talking?





Global Stoner said:


> Depends what job your going for doesn't it? I don't ware one, but I suspect you're applying for different jobs to me.


Media librarian


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

Can you borrow one?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2011)

Suit. Doesn't have to be super shiny.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 11, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> Media librarian



I'd do suit, but then I struggle with anything between smart and casual.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2011)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Yeah yeah yeah. *I am sure the ironed jeans look is due to be released on the worl*d.


what do you mean?


Hocus Eye. said:


> The combination of brown and orange is what really evokes the worst of the 70s. Yeravinalaff.


Fraid not. I got it for a party, not an interview. My interview suit got consumed by moths. You can say what you like about suits with an ICI logo on them, but at least they don't get eaten.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 11, 2011)

Marks and Sparks do cheap suits now. If you are an off-the-peg sized sort of person, borrow the money, buy the suit, go to the interview then take the suit back to M&S and get your money back.

E2A If you get the job you will be able to keep the suit and wear it to work. Good Luck.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 11, 2011)

Surely media librarians will go to work in t-shirt and jeans?

I'd say maybe suit but no tie. Personally, I'd feel like a lemon sat there in a suit and tie being interviewed by people in jeans.


----------



## Santino (Nov 11, 2011)

Have you got smart trousers? You could borrow a jacket - it doesn't have to match, as long as it doesn't clash and make you look like a twat.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2011)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Marks and Sparks do cheap suits now. If you are an off-the-peg sized sort of person, borrow the money, buy the suit, go to the interview then take the suit back to M&S and get your money back.


i would feel uncomfortable doing that


----------



## Santino (Nov 11, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i would feel uncomfortable doing that


Get a larger size then.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2011)

Santino said:


> Have you got smart trousers? You could borrow a jacket - it doesn't have to match, as long as it doesn't clash and make you look like a twat.


no, i don't wear trousers. it's the suit or the jeans/checked shirt or nowt else.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 11, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i would feel uncomfortable doing that


Charity shops? You might be able to get a cheap suit from there, or a jacket and - I love this next word - slacks combo


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i would feel uncomfortable doing that



Can you borrow one?


----------



## zenie (Nov 11, 2011)

can you go with the brown, but lose the jacket? 

Maybe a pair of these shades and a tan leather flightbag?







Is it cool media, or boring media?


----------



## Kanda (Nov 11, 2011)

A check shirt is not suitable. I'm ignoring the suit question.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 11, 2011)

Eurgh. Cool media. They'll expect you to be _trendy_.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2011)

zenie said:


> can you go with the brown, but lose the jacket?
> 
> Is it cool media, or boring media?


what's the difference?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Charity shops? You might be able to get a cheap suit from there, or a jacket and - I love this next word - slacks combo


i ain't got no money.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 11, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> no, i don't wear trousers. it's the suit or the jeans/checked shirt or nowt else.


You can take the man out of Hull but...


----------



## Santino (Nov 11, 2011)

Go dressed as a clown.


----------



## zenie (Nov 11, 2011)

well it could be full of square dweebs, or totally mexico types that'll dig your retro style. 

Have you been for a look round to get a feel of the place?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Can you borrow one?


you can't borrow suits. that's like borrowing a toothbrush or shoes or something.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2011)

zenie said:


> well it could be full of square dweebs, or totally mexico types that'll dig your retro style.
> 
> Have you been for a look round to get a feel of the place?


 i don't even have an interview yet, i just need to be ready


----------



## zenie (Nov 11, 2011)

Nah borrowing suits is fine isn't it? You're wearing pants and a shirt


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 11, 2011)

Charity shop, then. dead man's suit ftw.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 11, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> you can't borrow suits. that's like borrowing a toothbrush or shoes or something.



I've got a decent suit that would probably fit you.. if you temp turned the trousers up a bit...


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> you can't borrow suits. that's like borrowing a toothbrush or shoes or something.



What? You mad bro.


----------



## magneze (Nov 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I would always wear a suit and tie unless told not to.


Definitely this. Even if no-one else in the place is wearing them.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2011)

Hocus Eye. said:


> You can take the man out of Hull but...


i've never been to Hull. what are you implying? nobody wears trousers unless they're weird or they absolutely have to.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 11, 2011)

Can you not just casually stroll past the office and have a peek in at what people are wearing? If they're all in jeans and t-shirt, I would not be worrying.


----------



## zenie (Nov 11, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i don't even have an interview yet, i just need to be ready



But you've applied for a job? Or not?

It depends how much you want the job and how you feel about your 'style'....



Kanda said:


> I've got a decent suit that would probably fit you.. if you temp turned the trousers up a bit...



Harsh.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2011)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Charity shop, then. dead man's suit ftw.


can't do that either.
so i'm going with the 70s style suit then.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 11, 2011)

magneze said:


> Definitely this. Even if no-one else in the place is wearing them.


I'd feel really uncomfortable and stupid if I turned up for an interview in a suit and tie and everyone there was in jeans.


----------



## zenie (Nov 11, 2011)

At least they'll remember you won't they?   And you'll feel relaxed won't you? Won't you?! Wear your brown slacks with pride 'bro


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2011)

zenie said:


> But you've applied for a job? Or not?


I've applied for a few jobs. Had a phone interview today and they asked when I would be available next week.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 11, 2011)

zenie said:


> Harsh.



Not really, I'm a bit taller than him....


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2011)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Can you not just casually stroll past the office and have a peek in at what people are wearing? If they're all in jeans and t-shirt, I would not be worrying.


i'm sure they'll be in jeans and t-shirts. it's tv.
it's different for interviews though.


----------



## Athos (Nov 11, 2011)

I would ordinarily say go for the suit.  However, since, from it's description, the suit you have will make you look like Carlos The Jackal, I'd go with the jeans.


----------



## magneze (Nov 11, 2011)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I'd feel really uncomfortable and stupid if I turned up for an interview in a suit and tie and everyone there was in jeans.


I've done that and it's fine.

TBH, it's actually much less stress wearing a suit for an interview. You wear a suit, no need to think "which t-shirt", or "maybe i should wear a polo shirt" etc etc until you go mad.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2011)

Kanda said:


> I've got a decent suit that would probably fit you.. if you temp turned the trousers up a bit...


cheers fella, very kind of you. I may just swallow my pride and call my dad and get him to buy me a £60 M&S one. Will let you know.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 11, 2011)

oh and check shirt bad. check shit very bad.

dave


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2011)

why is a check shirt so bad? i like check shirts!


----------



## Maggot (Nov 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I would always wear a suit and tie unless told not to.


This.

It's better to be too smart, than too scruffy.

I don't understand your objections to borrowing or charity shop - both good options.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> you can't borrow suits. that's like borrowing a toothbrush or shoes or something.



Really? I don't get that?

If someone had a dry-cleaned suit you could borrow then you could dry-clean it afterwards and give it back. Costing you about £6-8?


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 11, 2011)

I once went to an interview for a organic chemist job in DC trainers and combats, and a nice ironed white shirt. I didn't get the job.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Really? I don't get that?
> 
> If someone had a dry-cleaned suit you could borrow then you could dry-clean it afterwards and give it back. Costing you about £6-8?


mebbe you're right. i thought it was a personal thing, though. suits only suit the person who bought it. that sort of thing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2011)

this is the suit:



i won't be sporting the tache, and hopefully i won't be cross-eyed and sweaty-faced


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 11, 2011)

Tie a windsor knot and smile as well.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 11, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> cheers fella, very kind of you. I may just swallow my pride and call my dad and get him to buy me a £60 M&S one. Will let you know.



Offers there mate, let me know if you need it. Think we're about the same size on top, I'm about a 34" inside leg though.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> mebbe you're right. i thought it was a personal thing, though. suits only suit the person who bought it. that sort of thing.



Dunno mate. I have got a Burton (purchased in an emergency) suit at home that has been worn three times and just been dry-cleaned. If you wanted it let me know. Does not sound like you are a regular suit type?

I think it is decent form to wear a suit. I am in jeans and t-shirt working now but if interviewing I would think you cocky if you turned up with no suit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Tie a windsor knot and smile as well.


what's a windsor knot?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Dunno mate. I have got a Burton (purchased in an emergency) suit at home that has been worn three times and just been dry-cleaned. If you wanted it let me know. Does not sound like you are a regular suit type?
> 
> I think it is decent form to wear a suit. I am in jeans and t-shirt working now but if interviewing I would think you cocky if you turned up with no suit.


ta!
i suspect you're right.
i wouldn't feel comfortable turning up in jeans.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 11, 2011)

For most jobs you'd be better off in a white T-shirt TBH, but for a Librarian position that tie and shirt might be an asset.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 11, 2011)

An even one, not a school tie one.


----------



## pianissimo (Nov 11, 2011)

Depends on what type of job you're interviewing for.
Research how conservative the company is before you go.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> An even one, not a school tie one.


so, a regular knot then? that's what the one in my photo is, it's just later in the night.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 11, 2011)

My advice would be to go as dressed as smartly as you feel comfortable and are able. It's not going to help you to dress up smartly in a borrowed suit if it makes you feel uncomfortable or Wrong, so that you don't give a good account of yourself.

If, on the other hand, you just go in jeans and a shirt, the interviewers may think that you have not put in any effort, and they may feel more favourably towards other candidates who have come in a suit. Bearing in mind that there is a bit of a recession on, so lots of people apply for jobs.

The advice above about wearing a smart jacket instead of a suit is good, though.  And so is the advice about the check shirt!

The suit in the photo doesn't look too bad, though!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Dunno mate. I have got a Burton (purchased in an emergency) suit at home that has been worn three times and just been dry-cleaned. If you wanted it let me know. Does not sound like you are a regular suit type?
> 
> I think it is decent form to wear a suit. *I am in jeans and t-shirt working now but if interviewing I would think you cocky if you turned up with no suit*.



That is a good point - it's about making a good first impression. A suit is also kind of neutral in a way, more so than turning up in something that you think will fit in with the ethos of the company. I think you would be less likely to be penalised for wearing a suit to an interview than wearing shirt and jeans.

What you wear when you've got the job is a different matter!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 11, 2011)

Ah fair does...always suprises me the number of blokes who can't tie one and use the same one they would have for school.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 11, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Ah fair does...always suprises me the number of blokes who can't tie one and use the same one they would have for school.


What is the difference between the knot in that photo and the knot a kid may have tied for school?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 11, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i've never been to Hull. what are you implying? nobody wears trousers unless they're weird or they absolutely have to.


Sorry for some reason I thought you went to live in Hull a while ago and came back. I wear trousers but that probably proves your point. I hope you get that job after all this preparation.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Ah fair does...always suprises me the number of blokes who can't tie one and use the same one they would have for school.


what's the difference? i tie my ties the only way i know how and i suppose it's the way i learned at school, though i only had to wear one at one school.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2011)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Sorry for some reason I thought you went to live in Hull a while ago and came back. I wear trousers but that probably proves your point. I hope you get that job after all this preparation.


 Leeds, not Hull. They like dressing up, up North actually!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

No suit can protect you from the question 'Where do you see yourself in 5 years?'


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2011)

On a beach is always my answer. Is that wrong?


----------



## magneze (Nov 11, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Ah fair does...always suprises me the number of blokes who can't tie one and use the same one they would have for school.


Is this some faux pas or something?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 11, 2011)

Guineveretoo said:


> What is the difference between the knot in that photo and the knot a kid may have tied for school?



It goes round again, to give an even knot, rather then the lop sided job. Not normally done with school ties as it uses to much material.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 11, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> It goes round again, to give an even knot, rather then the lop sided job. Not normally done with school ties as it uses to much material.


I never knew that. I have heard a windsor knot referred to, but I just thought it was an ordinary tie as opposed to a bow tie.  Why would going round again make it more even?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> No suit can protect you from the question 'Where do you see yourself in 5 years?'



I am scared enough just sitting here trying to think of an answer to that, I would probably soil myself if actually asked it in an interview


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 11, 2011)

magneze said:


> Is this some faux pas or something?



Apparently so, but that was my old man who taught me. I only ever wear one for weddings these days.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 11, 2011)

Guineveretoo said:


> I never knew that. I have heard a windsor knot referred to, but I just thought it was an ordinary tie as opposed to a bow tie. Why would going round again make it more even?



It makes it symmetrical...if your board enough there are loads of how to's on the net, you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> It goes round again, to give an even knot, rather then the lop sided job. Not normally done with school ties as it uses to much material.


i think that's the way i do it anyway. there's always too much tie to be dealing with anyway.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 11, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> Leeds, not Hull. They like dressing up, up North actually!


Ah Leeds, how could I have got that wrong? I was a student in Leeds in a previous lifetime, I liked it a lot.


----------



## Belushi (Nov 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> No suit can protect you from the question 'Where do you see yourself in 5 years?'



Well, over the past five years I really developed my role, taking on additional responsibilities for blah and blah and adding real value through bleurgh. I aim to do the same if appointed to this post.


----------



## magneze (Nov 11, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Apparently so, but that was my old man who taught me. I only ever wear one for weddings these days.


I shall wear a Windsor knot next time I wear a suit and see what difference it makes. Maybe there's a secret club I've been missing out on.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> It makes it symmetrical...if your board enough there are loads of how to's on the net, you'll see what I mean.


ah, i think i do it this way:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Four-in-hand_knot
it looks like you have to push the tie through the knot twice with a Windsor knot - looks a bit complicated but i shall give it a try.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 11, 2011)

Belushi said:


> Well, over the past five years I really developed my role, taking on additional responsibilities for blah and blah and adding real value through bleurgh. I aim to do the same if appointed to this post.


So not "I'm sorry I appear to have shit myself" which would be my answer


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 11, 2011)

brown Adidas cardy


----------



## TopCat (Nov 11, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> Media librarian


Sober suit no tie.


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 11, 2011)

Аsda do cheap suits.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 11, 2011)

I used to wear suits all the time for interviews, but now I'm older, unless it was for a very boring position with a very trad company, I don't think I would. I feel like now I have got to this stage, I'm not supposed to be dressing up and begging for a job any more, it's a mutual business relationship between equals or some shit.

I might take the nipple tassels off though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> Аsda do cheap suits.


I said I was skint!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> brown Adidas cardy


Hello lusty


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2011)

Do most companies still insist that you wear shirt and keks to work these day or is that dying out now?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Sober suit no tie.


I can't see myself wearing a suit without a tie. Well, not that one anyway


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 11, 2011)

Well, you can get away with a toga mostly, except when clients come round. As long as it's clean.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 11, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> I can't see myself wearing a suit without a tie. Well, not that one anyway


If you like ties, wear a tie. If not, don't. Absolutely not necessary to.

However, I don't quite agree with other posters. It is possible to overdress for an interview. One step of formality up from their normal dress code is absolutely fine. So if they wear jeans and t-shirt, which they probably do, you wear shirt and pair of trousers and you're completely fine. Two or three steps up could make them feel uncomfortable as much as anything, depending on how they are.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2011)

littlebabyjesus said:


> If you like ties, wear a tie. If not, don't. Absolutely not necessary to.


Some suits don't look right without ties though. I think if I'm gonna dress up I might as well go the whole hog


----------



## strung out (Nov 11, 2011)

suit and no tie screams wanker to me


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 11, 2011)

strung out said:


> suit and no tie screams wanker to me


You are in a minority, I think. suit no tie, nice  shirt totally fine. Can look good.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 11, 2011)

Wear to an interview what they would expect you to wear when meeting an important client would be a decent rule of thumb, I would think.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> Do most companies still insist that you wear shirt and keks to work these day or is that dying out now?



Most are casual.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2011)

Heh - I've never had a job where I've had to meet 'an important client'


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Most are casual.


Is it just financial institutions that are hanging on? That's my guess


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2011)

littlebabyjesus said:


> You are in a minority, I think. suit no tie, nice  shirt totally fine. Can look good.


I kind of know what he means though. It's a bit 'advertising executive', or can be.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 11, 2011)

My point being that I've worked in places where it was casual but the managers put suits on to meet clients, and I've worked in places where they don't. I work in an area now in which absolutely nobody wears a suit and tie, so it would certainly not be expected at an interview. You're presenting yourself as the smartest they can expect you ever to be, basically. But if you present yourself as smarter than they would ever expect themselves to be, well it depends on the place but it could conceivably count against you in some places. That's why suit no tie is the safest option, imho.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 11, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> this is the suit:
> 
> 
> 
> i won't be sporting the tache, and hopefully i won't be cross-eyed and sweaty-faced


This picture is now exactly how I will always think of you.


----------



## Voley (Nov 11, 2011)

You don't have to wear a suit where I work now but I did for the interview. It shows you're taking it seriously.


----------



## strung out (Nov 11, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> I kind of know what he means though. It's a bit 'advertising executive', or can be.


you either wear a suit and tie, or smart shirt and trousers with no tie. suit but no tie is just a really awkward halfway house that satisfies neither smart nor casual remits. horrible, horrible choice of office-wear and comes across as a bit too, like you say, 'advertising exec'.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 11, 2011)

Smart jacket, tie and jeans.

There you go, all bases covered.


----------



## strung out (Nov 11, 2011)

people who wear suits with no tie are also the kid of wankers who wear blazers with jeans btw.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 11, 2011)

I never knew you were such a sartorial snob, so. 

Wear a tie but leave it a bit loose with the top button undone, like in the pic. Happy compromise? Or is that some kind of fashion faux pas too?


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 11, 2011)

i think, based entirely on my experience, that people are more likely to take against you for not making enough of an effort, than for making too much of an effort.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 11, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> i think, based entirely on my experience, that people are more likely to take against you for not making enough of an effort, than for making too much of an effort.


Depends. Really. There are certain environments in which dressing in a sober business suit, for instance, whether male or female, would not be the right thing to do.

You are right generally, but turn up in a city suit to some jobs and they may think you think the job isn't quite what it really is. And worse, that you might not fit in.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2011)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Smart jacket, tie and jeans.
> 
> There you go, all bases covered.


I know I said I'm applying for jobs in TV, but it's not Top Gear you know!


----------



## strung out (Nov 11, 2011)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I never knew you were such a sartorial snob, so.
> 
> Wear a tie but leave it a bit loose with the top button undone, like in the pic. Happy compromise? Or is that some kind of fashion faux pas too?


i'm not really, i've only worn a suit once in the last 10 years 

i just think if you're going to do 'smart' you should do it properly without a clumsy halfhearted effort at trying to be both smart and casual at the same time. the office i work at right now isn't particularly strict and only requires smartish trousers and a shirt but no tie. i went in as a temp on my first day 6 months ago wearing a tie and i'm too proud to stop wearing it now. i might be the lowest paid person there, but i'm also the most qualified and smartest dressed person in the department


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 11, 2011)

strung out said:


> i'm not really, i've only worn a suit once in the last 10 years
> 
> i just think if you're going to do 'smart' you should do it properly without *a clumsy halfhearted effort at trying to be both smart and casual at the same time*. the office i work at right now isn't particularly strict and only requires smartish trousers and a shirt but no tie. i went in as a temp on my first day 6 months ago wearing a tie and i'm too proud to stop wearing it now. i might be the lowest paid person there, but i'm also the most qualified and smartest dressed person in the department



I'll have you know that my clumsy efforts at trying to be both smart and casual at the same time are wholehearted. 

Anyway, if a place has a dress code like yours, wearing a suit is completely fine, and perhaps even advisable. It passes the 'dress one level of smartness up' test.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2011)

Some people look like proper scruffs when required to wear shirt and trousers in the office. It kind of makes a mockery of the rule cos they'd look better, and more comfortable, in shirt and jeans


----------



## Me76 (Nov 11, 2011)

Personally I don't think wearing jeans to an interview is acceptable. 

The suit doesn't look that bad in the pic. The tie does though. I would definitely borrow a plain tie.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 11, 2011)

What's wrong with the tie? 

I don't get fashion. I really don't.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 11, 2011)

i think with the brown suit, it really, really depends what the trousers are like. You cannot go to the interview in flares. you'll make me cry.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 11, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> You cannot go to the interview in flares. you'll make me cry.


Yes you can. You totally can.


----------



## strung out (Nov 11, 2011)

yeah, i reckon that suit looks fine personally 

how much did you pay for it?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 11, 2011)

How about a Homer Simpson tie? That way they'll see that you've made an effort, but they'll also see that you're fun.


----------



## oryx (Nov 11, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> I know I said I'm applying for jobs in TV, but it's not Top Gear you know!


I was going to say 'the Jeremy Clarkson look ' but you beat me to it!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 11, 2011)

Can someone please explain what is wrong with that tie? Seriously, what's wrong with it?

I will never learn these things, I know. but I'm stumped by that one.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 11, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Yes you can. You totally can.


of course he *can*. But it's a really dangerous gambit to go to an interview in something which is pretty much fancy dress.

not as bad as a simpsons/disney tie, mind


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 11, 2011)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Can someone please explain what is wrong with that tie? Seriously, what's wrong with it?
> 
> I will never learn these things, I know. but I'm stumped by that one.


For me, with a plain, modern navy blue suit and a white shirt, the tie would be fine.  with a seventies-cut suit, the seventies-ness of the tie becomes really, really obvious.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 11, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> For me, with a plain, modern navy blue suit and a white shirt, the tie would be fine. with a seventies-cut suit, the seventies-ness of the tie becomes really, really obvious.


Ok. The whole seventies thing just went whoosh over my head anyway. Is that a seventies tie? Better than a nineties suit, anyhow.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 11, 2011)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Ok. The whole seventies thing just went whoosh over my head anyway. Is that a seventies tie? Better than a nineties suit, anyhow.


might be late sixties, but yes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> i think with the brown suit, it really, really depends what the trousers are like. You cannot go to the interview in flares. you'll make me cry.


No flares, what do you take me for? They're pretty conventional, not-quite-drainpipe dadtrousers


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 11, 2011)

Anyway, that suit suits you so wear the suit if you like the suit and will feel good in the suit.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 11, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> of course he *can*. But it's a really dangerous gambit to go to an interview in something which is pretty much fancy dress.
> 
> not as bad as a simpsons/disney tie, mind


On one level I just like the idea of people wearing slightly unusual clothes to interviews. On other levels, though, (a) OU from all the pictures I've seen of him here can carry the 70s look pretty well, and (b) in quite a few places, particularly smaller ones, it would actually be quite a good look, saying "I'm aware of the social conventions of wearing a suit to an interview, so I am wearing a suit, but I also like to be a bit individual, but I'm not being _too_ weird".


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Personally I don't think wearing jeans to an interview is acceptable.
> 
> The suit doesn't look that bad in the pic. The tie does though. I would definitely borrow a plain tie.


Aw, I like the tie especially. Don't see the point of plain ties


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 11, 2011)

If you insist on wearing a tie, at least wear one that you like, I say. Wear that tie.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2011)

Anyway, I just went and fetched the suit out of storage from a mate's house and I think I'm gonna wear it. There's a badge with a carrot on it on the jacket, so that's coming off, but i think it's a pretty decent suit. Retro, not fancy dress!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2011)

littlebabyjesus said:


> If you insist on wearing a tie, at least wear one that you like, I say. Wear that tie.


I've only got the one tie, and I like it. It really ties the whole outfit together, to paraphrase The Dude.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2011)

strung out said:


> yeah, i reckon that suit looks fine personally
> 
> how much did you pay for it?


£70 off eBay. The tie cost £20!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 11, 2011)

On seeing the photo, I have changed my mind. The brown suit looks fine. The tie and shirt are also fine. Just tie the tie to the top do up the button and as you yourself have said lose the moustache. Thunderbirds are go.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 11, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> I've only got the one tie, and I like it. It really ties the whole outfit together, to paraphrase The Dude.


I like it as well. So I make that 2-all so far.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 11, 2011)

ok - if it doesn't have flares, it's probably fine.  Can you borrow a white shirt?  Or cream?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 11, 2011)

Hocus Eye. said:


> On seeing the photo, I have changed my mind. The brown suit looks fine. The tie and shirt are also fine. Just tie the tie to the top do up the button and as you yourself have said *lose the moustache*. Thunderbirds are go.


Surely one's facial furniture is off-limits. That's getting personal now.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 11, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> Can you borrow a white shirt? Or cream?


Why?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> ok - if it doesn't have flares, it's probably fine. Can you borrow a white shirt? Or cream?


i don't do white shirts and it wouldn't go with the suit. neither would a cream one. it's all or nothing with the suit i'm afraid.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 11, 2011)

ok.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2011)

i think the shirt goes really well with the suit, no? it cost me a packet from The Baron in Atlantic Road!


----------



## Belushi (Nov 11, 2011)

Personally I'd go with a white shirt. It's an incredible competitive jobs market at the moment and you need every advantage you can get - including looking as professional as possible in interviews.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2011)

just in case people didn't believe that my suit didn't have an ICI logo on it:





and it's crimplene, not draylon


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 11, 2011)

strung out said:


> people who wear suits with no tie are also the kid of wankers who wear blazers with jeans btw.



wrong wrong wrong

ties are dying out in offices but suits are hanging in there


----------



## strung out (Nov 11, 2011)

rubbershoes said:


> wrong wrong wrong
> 
> ties are dying out in offices but suits are hanging in there


suit and no tie is barbaric


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 11, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> I said I was skint!


Do the DSS still give grants out for suits for interviews? It might be worth checking.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 11, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> Do the DSS still give grants out for suits for interviews? It might be worth checking.



This is very true.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 11, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> Some suits don't look right without ties though. I think if I'm gonna dress up I might as well go the whole hog


I recollect you in top hat and tails, only in a pic on urban it has to be said but there you go.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 11, 2011)

strung out said:


> people who wear suits with no tie are also the kid of wankers who wear blazers with jeans btw.





kabbes said:


> This picture is now exactly how I will always think of you.


Fuck off!


----------



## Santino (Nov 11, 2011)

I can't believe anyone is suggesting not wearing a suit for an interview.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 11, 2011)

"Crymplene for men the new way to dress,"


----------



## TopCat (Nov 11, 2011)

Santino said:


> I can't believe anyone is suggesting not wearing a suit for an interview.


Girls get away with it all the time but not blokes.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 11, 2011)

TopCat said:


> I recollect you in top hat and tails, only in a pic on urban it has to be said but there you go.


AFAIK that was at a wedding, not an interview.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 11, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Girls get away with it all the time but not blokes.


I went for an interview along with umpteen men in suits and one other woman - she was in tailored separates, I was in a suit.  She didn't make it through the first selection, I did.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2011)

Greebo said:


> AFAIK that was at a wedding, not an interview.


It was a festival actually!


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 11, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> this is the suit:
> 
> 
> 
> i won't be sporting the tache, and hopefully i won't be cross-eyed and sweaty-faced


 
Fucking hell, there is a string of unsolved murders of sex workers in the 1970s, and you look like the culprit


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 12, 2011)

I did tell everyone I was a corrupt Leeds copper from the 70s who was on the ripper case. I'd been reading lots of David Peace at the time


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 12, 2011)

From that photo I think the suit is the least of your worries.

(Hey, I'm only saying what everyone is thinking.... *runs*)


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 12, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> Aw, I like the tie especially. Don't see the point of plain ties



They're for interviews.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 12, 2011)

Santino said:


> I can't believe anyone is suggesting not wearing a suit for an interview.



We've given jobs to people not wearing suits,even men. We are anti-establishment though.

When I first moved here I had a very smart trouser suit from Liberties and the agency told me not to wear it for my interview so I had to wear a navy tailored dress instead as the only other vaguely suitable thing I had with me. Things have moved on a bit from that sort of shit. I hope anyway.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 12, 2011)

Suit, always. There is some complex etiquette governing when to wear a tie for meetings, and when not to, depending on the context of the meeting, the industries that people work in and the relationship between the parties.

It's not completely clear even for interviews. For full time permanent roles, it's straightforward. Always wear a sober tie. For freelance jobs or special projects, you are there as an expert rather than a supplicant, and so a tie would only be appropriate if the role involves lots of meetings where you'd naturally wear a tie. In that case, though, you're wearing a tie to demonstrate your taste in ties rather than as a mark of respect.

Six-month contracts or maternity covers are confusingly intermediate. The best option in these cases is a cravat.


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 12, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Girls get away with it all the time but not blokes.


Awful innit.


----------



## Kidda (Nov 12, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> Do the DSS still give grants out for suits for interviews? It might be worth checking.


You have to take in a quote for the suit, a print out from a website shopping basket will work, and give it to a personal advisor at the JC.


----------



## zenie (Nov 12, 2011)

That pic of OU does remind me of the horrible raping Dad in This is England 86!  It's the tache I think...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Zenie!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 12, 2011)

you can't wear that suit, or the tie, and definitely not the shirt.
I think the interviewer will understand that you know better as far as style is concerned and will think you're not taking the situation seriously.
And this will piss them off and they will not hire you.


----------



## strung out (Nov 12, 2011)

that's ludicrous, it's a great suit, and very stylish


----------



## harpo (Nov 12, 2011)

Kidda said:


> You have to take in a quote for the suit, a print out from a website shopping basket will work, and give it to a personal advisor at the JC.


and proof of the interview


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 12, 2011)

Miss Caphat said:


> you can't wear that suit, or the tie, and definitely not the shirt.
> I think the interviewer will understand that you know better as far as style is concerned and will think you're not taking the situation seriously.
> And this will piss them off and they will not hire you.


I'm definitely wearing it now


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 12, 2011)

good luck with that


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 12, 2011)

i think suit/tie/shirt as pic, no tache, will be absolutely fine 

edit: do you wear specs?  specs would look good


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 12, 2011)

i wear specs


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 12, 2011)

def wear the specs


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 12, 2011)

i always wear them


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 12, 2011)

i reckon there's a big difference between carefully chosen vintage and "fancy dress". i went to my last interview (college, admittedly, not job) in full 1940s - right down to the undies. got in


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 12, 2011)

did you show them your undies?


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 12, 2011)

no  saved that til i got home


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 12, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> i reckon there's a big difference between carefully chosen vintage and "fancy dress". i went to my last interview (college, admittedly, not job) in full 1940s - right down to the undies. got in


was it a creative course?


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 12, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> was it a creative course?



yup, textiles, i made the dress/knitted the cardi. never got a chance to talk about either  

i've done library work too. i reckon for a crossover between media and library ou has it spot-on


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 12, 2011)

Sort out the knot on that tie and I'll think you'll be fine.

I've always worn suits for interviews except for the last one which was in a super casual office, and then I wore jeans and a liberty print shirt + jacket.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 13, 2011)

Definitely wear a suit.  Most off-camera people look well scruffy at work, but they'd dress up for an interview.


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 13, 2011)

ALWAYs wear a suit (or female equivalent) for interviews!


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 13, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> I did tell everyone I was a corrupt Leeds copper from the 70s who was on the ripper case. I'd been reading lots of David Peace at the time


If i didn't know you, I'd've bought that


----------



## kabbes (Nov 14, 2011)

I still think there is no way that you can wear that face to an interview.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 14, 2011)

kabbes said:


> I still think there is no way that you can wear that face to an interview.


Kabbes, I'd query your right to wear your face in public, come to that.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 14, 2011)

It's OK, I have a special face for public occasions.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 14, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> i reckon there's a big difference between carefully chosen vintage and "fancy dress". i went to my last interview (college, admittedly, not job) in full 1940s - right down to the undies. got in



a) it's different for girls. possibly unfair but true
b) that was art school.  you're expected to dress oddly or make some kind of "statement" with your appearance
c) did they see you undies? 

I'm just worried that they're not going to take OU seriously.
I also think it's really hard to tell wtf the ensemble really looks like from that picture so it's become very subjective. I'm basing my opinion not only on what it looks like but the fact that it was originally purchased as part of a costume. (fancy dress)


----------



## Kuso (Nov 14, 2011)

rubbershoes said:


> wrong wrong wrong
> 
> ties are dying out in offices but suits are hanging in there



becoming fairly commonplace among doctors too, due to the whole fact that ties can be fairly unsanitary (how often do you wash yours???) and can spread disease around hospitals.  So you see plenty of docs in a suit with no tie, obviously the jacket comes off before they actually hit the wards and shirt sleeves get rolled up (again to stop the spread of infection).

I work in a lab in a uni, and there is extreme variation between what everyone wears; be that staff, lecturers, or post grads.  Most lecturers smarten up on the days of their actual lectures though- usually a suit and tie, maybe without the jacket.  And if we're ever presenting, even just to our research cluster people tend to go with shirt and jeans/ trousers instead of the usual trackies.  Any formal stuff, like meeting with someone from outside the uni or a formal uni interview procedure, I go with the suit.  

I would always wear a suit for interviews, I even did in here, even though I knew the 2 people who were interviewing me fairly well and while one of them was in a suit, the lady was in jeans and a top.  I can't see how wearing a suit could be over-dressing?  Especially for an interview.  I'm a very casual dresser normally- jeans/ tracksuit bottoms, t-shirt, cap, hoody; but I can't say I've ever felt over dressed at anything when I've turned up in a suit, even if most other people there aren't wearing them.


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Nov 17, 2011)

This is always a problem in these 'dress-down' days. It never used to be a problem - it was taken for granted that for a job interview you wore a suit and tie (if you were male, that is - for women it's always been less obvious what to wear). Better, though, to be too smart than not smart enough.

And you can get very cheap suits from shops like Primark or Asda. And don't give me any of that ethics crap - beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 17, 2011)

Getting a bit fed up of saying I have no money and people saying 'you can get a cheap suit at xxx'. What part of 'I have no money' don't you understand? 
Anyway, this is all academic as I haven't been contacted for interview and I spent my last £15 for over a week on dry cleaning my old suit.


----------



## zenie (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh mate  Still, keep it in the plastic, there'll be a next time!


----------



## Greebo (Nov 17, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> <snip>I haven't been contacted for interview and I spent my last £15 for over a week on dry cleaning my old suit.


Bastards.   Still, like Zenie said, there will be other times.


----------

